# Excaliber dehydrator?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

So my wonderful dh got me one for Christmas (the 9 tray with the timer). The first time we used it we noticed that the trays hit the back where the fan is and it was LOUD clanging around. We called, apparently this is a known issue as they immediately sent us a whole new back to the dehydrator. This one is not making the same noise, but noise. If you remove the trays it is the fan/air moving that you hear. Louder than a house fan, but not awful. Once we start at the bottom putting trays in, by the time we hit tray #4 it increases the noise greatly.

If you have one - how loud is yours? This thing was $200-$300, I don't think it should be nearly this loud?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have two. 9 tray and 4 tray. No noise from either.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm, thanks Sandra. I have a feeling even this one is WAY too noisey for the $$ spent on it. Plus one of the knobs (which you have to remove and put on the new back panel that you replace) was glued into place so part of that broke off. Hopefully they will be helpful with this second issue also.


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 9 tray and it is very noisy! I only start it in the late evening so it runs all night. It would get on my nerves during the day. To have no noise would be great


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm glad to hear about this. I was thinking of getting one because they advertise them as being like the Cadillac of dehydrators. Maybe not!


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 9 tray, and while I can hear it running, it isn't as loud as my hair dryer, for example. I wouldn't want to sit beside it all day, but it doesn't bother me when it's running in then kichen. It's no ways as loud as the exhaust fan over the stove. 

Double check to make sure the screws are all tight and are evenly tight. I haven't looked at the back of mine that closely, but do know from experience with other things that a loose screw or screws not fairly evenly balance in tightening can cause vibrations. And, check any screws where the fan is mounted. Sometimes they'll loosen during shipping and handling. 

Just some thoughts that may be useful. I've used 3 Excalibur dehydrators. One loaned to me, a 4 tray that my sister has now, and the 9 tray. Never had any issues with any of them. 

Lee


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestions Lee. I will say - when we put that 4th tray in from the bottom is when the noise escalates. One the first 'back panel' that wire mesh was hitting the fan when you push the trays in to close the door. On this 'back panel' it isn't nearly as loud, but still making a weird noise like something is hitting. 

We'll check the screws. I think since we had to replace the entire back panel that everything is tightened now. I still have to call and get a new knob since the other one was glued down.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Check to make sure the wire covering over the fan doesn't have a dent in it. Or a piece of broken wire that the fan is hitting. Maybe all that you need is a pair of needle nose pliers to straighten it out. Wish I could see it and touch it to help you figure out what's wrong.

Lee


----------

